

Of Course I’d Love To Work For Free - taytus
http://nathanieltapley.com/2013/07/16/of-course-id-love-to-work-for-free/

======
moocowduckquack
Reminds me of the "Should I work for free?" flowchart.

[http://shouldiworkforfree.com/](http://shouldiworkforfree.com/)

